
DependenCI: Continous Integration Tool for Composer - m1guelpf
https://dependenci.miguelpiedrafita.com?ref=hackernews
======
brudgers
I'm ignorant. What is composer?

~~~
m1guelpf
It's a dependency manager for PHP

~~~
brudgers
Thank you. As stupid as this sounds, it might expand the potential user base
to mention PHP and what Composer is in the landing page copy. The reason is
that the potential pool of DependenCI users is anyone who uses PHP so
mentioning PHP lets more people know that DependenCI might be applicable to
them. Mentioning the problem Composer solves, might put some PHP developers
who are not using Composer into the funnel that leads to using DependenCI.

There is always a balance between boiling the ocean and focus. But a lot of
B2B 'sales' is educating _potential_ customers. Clearly, DependenCI is based
on the idea that using Composer is a good idea. Spreading that knowledge
expands the user base.

~~~
m1guelpf
Thank you for your feedback!

